# Things we can't eat



## loopytheone (Jul 9, 2013)

My mum came home with a lovely treat for me yesterday evening; a mixed mushroom chowmein from ASDA. Unfortunately it had shiitake mushrooms in it and as I am allergic to them I couldn't eat them.

So it got me thinking, what can or don't you eat and why? 

- I am a vegetarian
- I am dairy intolerant
- I am allergic to oyster, shiitake and oriental mushrooms
- I don't eat soft mints, dolly mixture or chocolate readybrek because they make me feel weird.
- I can't have airwaves chewing gum because I am mildly allergic to menthol.


----------



## Tad (Jul 9, 2013)

I have an allergy, an intolerance, and a dislike.

- I'm allergic to a protein found in the skin of apples and related fruits (peaches, pears, cherries). When I'm being hit be a lot of pollen allergies this will extend to almonds and carrots (almonds are apple family, carrots obviously aren't, but I don't know if they have the same protein or if it is another allergy). I can have just the flesh, and if they are cooked I seem to be OK (so for example, I can have apple sauce that was made with the whole apple)

- My "intolerance" has been classified as IBS by a nutritionist, but whatever the definition certain foods high in sulphur trigger problems. My worst triggers are:
- beer (especially dark), and to a lesser degree wine
- dehydrated onion or garlic (which are found in huge percentages of prepared food  )
- peanuts
- to a lesser degree leafy greens and legumes (I can manage them in limited quantities, but no more lentil or chick pea based meals for me). Sadly this includes tofu.
- eggs. I eat an egg and ten minutes later I feel acutely nauseous. Even baked goods that are really high in egg can be an issue. Baked stuff that has an egg or two in a larger batch doesn't seem to be enough to cause a problem.
- high amounts of dietary fat also give me trouble, especially if I've been having some of the trigger foods....so if I've been good on eating low fat I can have some tofu in a stir fry without much trouble, but if I have a greasy burger and fries and it turns out that the burger was seasoned with onion or garlic salt (many are), then.....:doh:

- I'm not fond of a few textures, like watermelon or some custards. I can make myself eat them if I carefully don't think about the texture, but I'll never really enjoy them that much.

And all this from someone who loves food in general! Aside from the texture bit, all the stuff that I can't have, I love (well, eggs I only ever liked if they were cooked solid, but that was the texture thing again). I miss hummus SO much!


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 9, 2013)

I can only drink milk in small quantities,otherwise it makes me nauseous. Ice cream gives me the same problem, so you won't ever see me down a pint of ice cream.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 9, 2013)

for me once I hit 33 it became sausage, Bratwurst, knockwurst, kielbasa. Heck even mcdonald's sausage patties in the big breakfast gives me heartburn. The other ones I can eat, but an hour later its me running through a restaurant like OJ Simpson yelling "GANGWAYYY!!!!" as I run to the restroom.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jul 9, 2013)

Technically, I can eat high fructose corn syrup, but it does a number on my stomach, so I try to avoid it. I think I might be slightly dairy intolerant as I've never been able to stand the flavor of normal milk. It always gave me a weird aftertaste that made me feel queasy. So I now buy soy milk or some other substitute, but those weren't in schools when I was a kid. It was drink the milk or water, and I got yelled at by the teachers for not drinking the milk. However I don't seem to have any problems with cheese, which is quite odd. But I only eat it in small quantities.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm lactose intolerant. Pretty massively so.
Can't eat anything at McDonald's. Every single thing from their menu makes me violently ill. 
Basically the same with Burger King.
I have a come-and-go allergy to seafood and shellfish. Sometimes I can have it with no reaction, but most often I do react, so I just avoid it altogether.
Milk chocolate tends to make me sick.
Most bacon makes me sick.
Actually... almost anything made from pork will make me sick to some level.

That's about all I can remember for now. Lol.


----------



## Jah (Jul 9, 2013)

Interesting topic!

I'm lactose intolerant. I occasionally eat small amounts of cheese. All other dairy food I eat are plant based (soymilk and soy yoghurt), including chocolate.
Some canned food gives me bile
Some fruit juices give me nausea.
Liquorice gives me nausea.
I can only have small amounts of alcohol due to my meds.


----------



## Tad (Jul 10, 2013)

Cheese apparently has less lactose in it that does equivalent amounts of milk (and harder cheeses generally less than softer cheeses), so often people who are lactose intolerant can handle some cheese. On the other hand, lactose shows up in all sorts of odd foods--like most flavoured potato chips. (my wife is lactose intolerant as well as having a reaction to one of the proteins in milk, but the latter took longer to figure out, so I got pretty educated on where lactose is and isn't before she realized she just had to avoid anything dairy-ish--including milk chocolate)


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 10, 2013)

-Being about 80% vegan eliminates a lot from my ability to eat. I say 80% cuz i do have cheese occasionally. I am working hard at eliminating it completely but i just love it 
-I can't eat pineapple, it makes little painful sores in my mouth. I love pineapple too! If i eat a few pieces i'll be okay but i fear those little sores.
-peppers: They make me burp for days, nasty peppery burps.. Pretty sad since i really like peppers
- bananas: the texture just makes me gag. But i'm okay with baked goods with banana and i love banana-blueberry pancakes. I can't eat custardy things due to the texture too. Textures have to be just right or i can't eat them.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm severely allergic to mushrooms. Doesn't matter what kind.

High fat foods make me nauseous, excess salt will trigger vertigo attacks and hearing changes, and I just can't handle the texture of certain foods.

My dislikes are legion, and will dissect a dish to remove an ingredient that offends me. My OCD compels me to do this. I am a pain to cook for.


----------



## breeislove (Jul 11, 2013)

I can't do a number of fruits and veggies. Which is horrifying because 1) fruit is my favorite thing to eat and 2) I still eat these things even though I'm allergic. 

Avocados seem to be the worst. They definitely make my mouth and tongue itch and my throat swell. But I could eat those babies all day long. 

Bananas also kill me. They tend to leave sores in my mouth and again cause itchiness. I wish I knew why because I love bananas also. 

Things like cherries tend to leave my mouth sore. 

And finally onions. I love sautéed onions, especially in fajitas. Cooked onions don't bother me at all. But when they're raw, they seem to bother me a lot. I can't even cut an onion without crying from pain. It's a whole lot worse than regular onion tears, let me tell ya. Then if eaten raw, I will throw up. Can't figure out how to avoid it.


----------



## SD007 (Jul 11, 2013)

Movie theater popcorn gives me headaches sometimes :/

And restaurant breakfast food makes me feel a bit nauseous.


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Jul 11, 2013)

I haven't spoken to a doctor about it (probs should...), but I can't eat raw carrots or zucchini without getting a massive stomach ache that lasts for hours. Same thing happened the last time I ate hummus, but I've yet to figure out what exactly set off my tummy!

And I really hate seafood. I'm pretty easy-going with most other things, though, except the odd vegetable (okra, eggplant) or food that's hot-spicy instead of tasty-spicy.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 11, 2013)

Ah, yes. Seafood. The bane of my existence. The only seafood I will eat are the mild fishies. Tilapia, cod, mahi mahi, and the like. Anything that tastes fishy, as well as mollusks, crustaceans, cephalopods, and anything else of that nature are off my menu!


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 11, 2013)

Omg im so lucky to have no allergies and an iron stomach!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 11, 2013)

- Anything banana. I had a medical procedure where they put a scope down my esophagus into my stomach, and the drug they sprayed onto the back of my throat to kill my gag reflex tasted strongly of artificial banana. Almost 30 years later, banana still tops my "nope" list when it comes to food aversions.

- Green bell/sweet peppers. If I eat them raw I get heartburn, if I eat them cooked, I have pepper burps. It's only the green peppers, and only the sweet ones though. I can have red, orange, yellow, and brown/purple sweet peppers raw or cooked with no problems. And green chilies like jalapenos don't bother me at all, either.

- For medical reasons, I have to limit all carbohydrates and strongly restrict high glycemic foods. I can generally tolerate a couple portions of whole grain food every day or a portion of something sweet or starchy as a treat. And I can plan out splurges somewhat regularly, so it's not so much a hardship as just something I just have to keep on top of. 

- I cannot eat much fried or oily food without having bad digestive system issues. But it's hit and miss as to which restaurants cause a problem. I can eat wings from one place, but if I go to another I'm going to have a really bad time. I can eat stirfry from some places just fine, but others cause trouble every single time. Fast food burgers and fries are pretty much a no-go no matter where, but I can eat the same thing at many diners and specialty burger restaurants and be okay. Breaded fried food is not my friend no matter where I eat it, so I have to really limit how much of it I eat. 

- Aspartame causes a really weird reaction if I have more than trace amounts (like in a stick of gum or a mint). If I drink a soda with aspartame or use a packet of Nutrasweet in coffee or tea, I'll have this weird feeling in my head like the verge of a migraine that just never happens.

Tracy


----------



## Oona (Jul 11, 2013)

-Anything Spicy is a no go. Not because I don't like it, but because the mildest spices cause me physical illness and extreme pain. Not heart burn like pain, but "ohmygod someone is stabbing me from the inside out" pain.

-Dairy. Anything more than 8 ounces in a 6 hour period causes extreme pain to my insides. I once ate a larger than normal bowl of ice cream and was rushed to the ER at 2AM because I though I was dying. Turns out its severe lactose intolerance. That was a fun way to find out. -insert dramatic eye roll here-

-Mushrooms. Screw that chewy, slimy texture. No thank you.


----------



## Mckee (Jul 11, 2013)

I dont' have any food allergies...but I cannot eat mint. I just don't like it.


----------



## Tad (Jul 11, 2013)

I love this thread.....maybe misery loves company or something, but I'm feeling better about my list, just knowing how many other people have lists of their own.


----------



## breeislove (Jul 11, 2013)

Tad said:


> I love this thread.....maybe misery loves company or something, but I'm feeling better about my list, just knowing how many other people have lists of their own.



i was thinking the exact same thing. it's good to know you're not alone!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 11, 2013)

I forgot i can't eat french fries. If i eat more than a few i get a sour stomach and just feel icky for many many hours.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 12, 2013)

My friends and family joke that my list of "can't/won't eat" is shorter than my list of "can/will eat". When I tell people about my allergies, I get the up-and-down once over, as if someone fat can't have food aversions.:doh:

I'm allergic to wheat, corn, soy, potatoes, tomatoes, strawberries, bananas, green beans, peas, peanuts, shellfish, chocolate, mushrooms, etc etc etc.... but mostly I just avoid the stuff that makes me feel like crap. Some of my symptoms are itchiness or hives. Some are projectile vomiting. [Yes, really.] Other foods make me stuffed up or give me gastrointestinal issues. If I love the food, I decide whether or not to tolerate the symptoms. [Ahem, chocolate... peanut butter....] Certain items I can handle better cooked or processed better than close to their natural state.

But I'm also really picky about texture of foods. I cannot handle having fat on my meat. Ick. Slimy and ick. I'm not a fan of celery, nothing to do with the taste.

Drives people nuts.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 12, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> Omg im so lucky to have no allergies and an iron stomach!


Me too. I'll eat anything that doesn't eat me first. 

(But I dislike boiled cucumbers. )


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 13, 2013)

smithnwesson said:


> (But I dislike boiled cucumbers. )



You need to move to Oklahoma: we fry everything here.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Ah, yes. Seafood. The bane of my existence. The only seafood I will eat are the mild fishies. Tilapia, cod, mahi mahi, and the like. Anything that tastes fishy, as well as mollusks, crustaceans, cephalopods, and anything else of that nature are off my menu!



Are you also on a daily regimen of fish oil capsules?

(I take 4g (4800mg) daily. meh.)


----------



## Dromond (Jul 14, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Are you also on a daily regimen of fish oil capsules?
> 
> (I take 4g (4800mg) daily. meh.)



Yep. Got that covered.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 15, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Are you also on a daily regimen of fish oil capsules?
> 
> (I take 4g (4800mg) daily. meh.)


Me too. Burrrrp - Yech, Burrrrp - Yech.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 16, 2013)

I've never gotten fish burps from fish oil caps.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 24, 2013)

Peppers, the sweeter, the more allergic I am. In fact, most nightshades, in various degrees of sensitivity. But peppers are another story. I can't even be in the house if you're cutting fresh peppers and I can't pick one up in the supermarket. I have to ask an employee to bag one, if I'm shopping for someone else, because red streaks will appear on my fingers, hands and up my arms. Even the bag they're in has to be turned inside out because if I pull it out of the grocery bag at home and the pepper touched it, my fingers will go numb before I even see what it is I'm touching.

I can and do use black pepper, crushed red pepper flakes in moderation, hot sauce and siracha, again, in moderation. 

I'm also allergic to a milk protein, which I thought was lactose intolerance, but it turned out to be the protein thing. Ice cream in particular gives me a violent gastric reaction for days.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 24, 2013)

smithnwesson said:


> Me too. Burrrrp - Yech, Burrrrp - Yech.


My doctor told me that if you take red krill instead, you can eliminate the burps.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Aug 18, 2013)

Apple juice gives me a headache.  

Some Chinese food too, but I think it's the MSG.

And I'm allergic to penicillin dogs.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 18, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> -Being about 80% vegan eliminates a lot from my ability to eat. I say 80% cuz i do have cheese occasionally. I am working hard at eliminating it completely but i just love it
> *-I can't eat pineapple, it makes little painful sores in my mouth. I love pineapple too! If i eat a few pieces i'll be okay but i fear those little sores.*
> -peppers: They make me burp for days, nasty peppery burps.. Pretty sad since i really like peppers
> - bananas: the texture just makes me gag. But i'm okay with baked goods with banana and i love banana-blueberry pancakes. I can't eat custardy things due to the texture too. Textures have to be just right or i can't eat them.



I love pineapple too and had the same trouble with fresh pineapple. I has enzymes and acids in it that are really hard on my mouth too and make the same sores. I researched it and found that if I take fresh pineapple, chuck it up, put it in a pot with water and cooked it for thirty minutes or so (add sugar and more water as necessary (or splenda and oj) until syrup is thick. Pineapple will turn golden brown. It will be delicious and it will not hurt your mouth any more - the enzymes will be destroyed.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Aug 18, 2013)

I find a lot of my food allergies are handled by modifications like cooking. Of course, then people doubt my allergies quite vocally. [I really don't see why it has to be an issue, but it's almost like people take my health issues personally. Ridiculous.] Tomatoes are a perfect example. I have the burning mouth and throat from fresh. With cooked, I can have in moderation with no issues.


----------



## Oona (Aug 18, 2013)

The list of things I can't eat just got HUGE and it kind of pisses me off.


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 18, 2013)

Can't do Cilantro, it tastes soapy. 
Rosemary- Not so much I can't eat it, I hate it. Tastes horrible
Really spicy food kills my stomach.


----------



## moonvine (Aug 19, 2013)

Very allergic to pistachios - they are generally easy to avoid but every once in a while I accidentally eat some cooked into something and then...it is not good.
Last time this happened I ate cannolis...yeah...not eating them again.

Don't eat because I don't like - bell pepper, mayo, raw tomatoes. I substitute yogurt or sour cream for mayo in cooking. Bell pepper I just leave out.

Also do not eat fish of any kind, ever. I take 3000 mg fish oil daily. I take Sundown brand and do not get fish oil burps.

I eat little seafood - will eat shrimp and clams.


----------



## EMH1701 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, I am going to the State Fair tomorrow to volunteer for Toastmasters, and wondering how much of the food is made with high fructose corn syrup. 

Hoping it won't be too much. I'll avoid the sweets.


----------



## jcas50 (Aug 27, 2013)

port wine, pink gin he'll drink anythin' (Kinks reference)... and I can eat most anything. I used to prefer not to eat turkey, but lately I just eat it all. I joined the airport lounge so that when I have to wait for a flight it involves unlimited snacks and booze. European lounges are better than American, due to the quality of beer wine and free lunches.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 27, 2013)

So basically lately, anything fried makes me ill. I miss french fries and chips.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 28, 2013)

The biggest is an allergy to capsaicin- the chemical that makes chiles hot. Swells my lips, mouth, tongue and airway, and been to the hospital with it. Sweet bell peppers don't have capsaicin, and are fine- as are peppercorns of any kind- that's a different family. 

I'm with cinnamith on cilantro- I get the mouth full of dish soap response, too.

Then there's texture. Mushrooms, eggplant, marshmallow, ugh. Shrimp, ugh. Cold canned tomatoes, ugh. Anything slimy, ugh. 

But in general, I just don't love seafood at all. And mustard I find just gross.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 3, 2013)

Even though I still eat them on occasion, the only thing I have somewhat of an aversion to are really creamy foods. Creams (i.e. sour, whip), mayo, yogurt, and the like. I have to eat them slowly, or have something of a different texture to coincide. The consistency will make me gag if I have too much at once. 

I'm trying Greek yogurt right now, and I have to eat it a bit slow. 

Dishonorable mention: Red bull and my stomach do not mix.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 3, 2013)

Cilantro (also called coriander in some parts of the world) tastes like soap, research has found, because of a link to a gene. Some studies say those whom it reminds of Ivory are not crazy but it may actually be a lack of, or an additional enzyme in their saliva that causes the taste. Following is a link to the first sentence. I can't locate the link to the enzyme study. I too taste soap only but wish I didn't. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/20/cilantro-aversion-gene-study_n_1901124.html


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 3, 2013)

Jon Blaze said:


> Even though I still eat them on occasion, the only thing I have somewhat of an aversion to are really creamy foods. The consistency will make me gag if I have too much at once.
> 
> I'm trying Greek yogurt right now, and I have to eat it a bit slow.



A lot of people don't realize how important texture is to our enjoyment of food. I love Greek yogurt, but I like it even better with fruit mixed in. Blueberries seem to be cheap right now; I wonder if they'd improve the "yogurt experience" for you?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 5, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A lot of people don't realize how important texture is to our enjoyment of food. I love Greek yogurt, but I like it even better with fruit mixed in. Blueberries seem to be cheap right now; I wonder if they'd improve the "yogurt experience" for you?



It was actually strawberry flavored, so I threw a strawberry in it after picking at it a bit. Much more paleteable


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 5, 2013)

I too am all about textures...

-I do not like my eggs runny (no sunny side up, yolk has to be broken and cooked fully).
-I do not like most *raw *tomatoes by themselves (pico de gallo/ fresh salsa are fine). The only one I have ever really enjoyed alone, were my Dad's homegrown heirloom variety.
-I can rarely eat deli meat sandwiches on store bought sliced bread because the combined texture of deli meat, bread and vegetables is usually just sickening to me.
-boiled okra (it's like eating a slug)
-fresh figs
-any fruit with a "mealy" texture


*I can't digest raw or even cooked garlic well anymore. Not to be gross but it will give me the worst gas ever. I usually cook it as whole cloves for taste and then discard it when done cooking.
*Pineapple makes my tongue/taste buds go numb but I won't give it up 
*I have a slight digestive problem with dairy but not bad enough to leave it alone.
*Wild greens (popular in salads) will put me in the bathroom within an hour. :blush:
*I can't eat out much anywhere because my tummy is so sensitive to even the slightest bacteria, etc.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 5, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> Cilantro (also called coriander in some parts of the world) tastes like soap, research has found, because of a link to a gene. Some studies say those whom it reminds of Ivory are not crazy but it may actually be a lack of, or an additional enzyme in their saliva that causes the taste. Following is a link to the first sentence. I can't locate the link to the enzyme study. I too taste soap only but wish I didn't.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/20/cilantro-aversion-gene-study_n_1901124.html



I am so grateful i can eat cilantro. I have heard about that study too. I had a friend who refused all guacamole in case it had cilantro. I make a salad that consists of mostly cilantro and just love it!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 5, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> I too am all about textures...
> 
> 
> -I do not like most *raw *tomatoes by themselves (pico de gallo/ fresh salsa are fine). The only one I have ever really enjoyed alone, were my Dad's homegrown heirloom variety.



All the digestive things you listed are things i battle with too! 
And cannot eat raw tomatoes either. Salsa is ok but i pick them out of salads and other things, cant stand them!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 5, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> -I do not like most *raw *tomatoes by themselves (pico de gallo/ fresh salsa are fine). The only one I have ever really enjoyed alone, were my Dad's homegrown heirloom variety.





HottiMegan said:


> And cannot eat raw tomatoes either. Salsa is ok but i pick them out of salads and other things, cant stand them!




Most commercially grown tomatoes have been developed for uniformity of shape and toughness of skin (since they have to travel) and are an abomination. If you're lucky enough to have a farmers' market near you, you may be able to find heirloom or other, tastier varieties there. One other point: do not refrigerate tomatoes (unless you've sliced them or otherwise broken the skin). I don't know why it is, but tomatoes that go into the fridge lose much of their flavor.  So it's best to buy a few and use them quickly.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 6, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Most commercially grown tomatoes have been developed for uniformity of shape and toughness of skin (since they have to travel) and are an abomination. If you're lucky enough to have a farmers' market near you, you may be able to find heirloom or other, tastier varieties there. One other point: do not refrigerate tomatoes (unless you've sliced them or otherwise broken the skin). I don't know why it is, but tomatoes that go into the fridge lose much of their flavor.  So it's best to buy a few and use them quickly.



It's a texture thing for me. Most years i grow my own tomatoes for the family and still wont eat them. I'm very childish about the textures of my food. I think i'd like bananas if it weren't for the texture.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 6, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> It's a texture thing for me. Most years i grow my own tomatoes for the family and still wont eat them. I'm very childish about the textures of my food. I think i'd like bananas if it weren't for the texture.




My wife loves anything banana-flavored ... except bananas. As in your case, it's the texture. But I don't think there's anything childish about it: the appearance and texture of your food are just as important to your enjoyment as its taste.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 6, 2013)

Can't eat kielbasa, knockwurst, bratwurst, Italian sausage and peppers. I love it but it doesn't love me back


----------



## lille (Sep 8, 2013)

Tad said:


> I have an allergy, an intolerance, and a dislike.
> 
> - I'm allergic to a protein found in the skin of apples and related fruits (peaches, pears, cherries). When I'm being hit be a lot of pollen allergies this will extend to almonds and carrots (almonds are apple family, carrots obviously aren't, but I don't know if they have the same protein or if it is another allergy). I can have just the flesh, and if they are cooked I seem to be OK (so for example, I can have apple sauce that was made with the whole apple)



You're lucky it's just the skin. I'm the same way in that it's my body interpreting the foods as pollen and freaking out, my mouth and the back of my throat gets itchy.

I can't have apples, cherries, pears, kiwi, nectarines, peaches, plums, almonds, sometimes walnuts, and on the rare occasion carrots bother me too. Basically if it's not cooked or a citrus fruit and it grows on a tree, I can't eat it.

I'm a pescetarian so no meat (other than seafood) and nothing with gelatin which rules out a lot of foods people don't think of when they think animals products. A lot of candy, puddings, marshmallows, some yogurts, and a few other random things. So I'm an obsessive label reader.

Dairy gives me a stuffy nose and makes me all mucusy but it's delicious so I eat it.


----------



## luvmybhm (May 16, 2014)

i don't eat pork...had a bad pork experience once and haven't touched in 20 yrs. 

i have a mild tree nut allergy. it won't close up my throat, but i tend to break out in hives if i eat too many. 

i don't generally have an issue with fresh tomatoes, but most spaghetti/pizza/red sauces cause major digestive issues...

i just can't get into pears...it is the gritty texture that bugs me.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 16, 2014)

I am lucky because I can eat anything I want. No known allergies, intolerances, or other medical conditions.

Now there are numerous things I just don't like and refuse to touch them.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 16, 2014)

Ugh, the older I get the longer my ist of *Foods you can no longer eat/enjoy* gets.

I use to be able to eat anything without problems.. Now I am very careful where I eat because any little thing will make my stomach go haywire.

*Dairy*
*Cheese* - this is something I have to be careful with. A slice or two a day my body can handle.. more than that it will send me running to the bathroom.

*Milk* - HA!! thank goodness i was never really a milk drinker. Regular, 2% fat-free, skim, the end result is all the same. It all sends me right to the bathroom.

*Meats*
*Protein*- If I eat too much protein I feel nauseated. I only eat one fish and that is Tilapia. The only meats I can do really are poultry. Basically chicken and turkey. I am not a big beef eater.

*Crustaceans* - ahhh.. the biggest upset.. I can't eat any crustaceans. I am allergic. (For those of you with a crustacean allergy, be careful with Iodine. It will also give you an allergic reaction if you use it.)

*Fast foods*- with the exception of pizza, everything else will definately send me to the bathroom. Chinese food gives me a bad stomach ache for a few hours.

*Vegetables*

*Broccoli* - I can not stomach. The only time i can eat broccoli is if it is covered in cheese. *Broccoli Rabe *however, i have no issues with.

Cauliflower, string beans, asparugus, artichoke, beets, cabbage, etc. a big *NO!*

The only veggies I can do is corn, sweet potato, squash, tomato, and lettuce.

**Spinach* - I can't stomach it unless it is mixed up with cheese in that cheese and spinach dish. that is the only way I can eat spinach.

Getting old sucks ass!!!..lol


----------

